# Foundation Primer for Oily Skin



## User67 (Sep 17, 2006)

Does MAC or any brand make a good foundation primer for oily skin? Most of the ones I have heard about are geared towards drier skin.


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 17, 2006)

I hear good things about Smashbox Photo Finish but I havent tried it yet. They sell sample sizes for $15 at Sephora.


----------



## BlahWah (Sep 18, 2006)

I haven't tried the Prep & Prime by MAC, but the Mattifier did the same as Smashbox's Photo Finish on me - make me more greasy.  The aim of the Mattifier and Photo Finish are to give a smoother surface for foundation application, but I didn't find it do anything towards mattifying grease-wise.  MAC's Oil Control lotion didn't have much affect on me, which sucked. =(  The best combination I've had so far is Vichy's Normaderm lotion, SFF, then Invisible powder to set (maybe it's in my head, but I like it better than loose blot).  So basically, a good lotion and a good set powder should do the trick.  La Roche Posay's Effaklar matte lotion wasn't too bad either, but Vichy had a promo so I bought that first. =P

Mind you, there are some people who have said the Mattifier, Photo Finish and Oil Control worked wonders on them... but my experience has been ... well, nothing. :shrug:


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 18, 2006)

cosmedicine's medi-matte is a good oil control lotion if a primer still isn't keeping your oil at bay.  really a primer's main job isn't to mattify your face, it's just to fill in pores and fine lines and make your skin a nice clean canvas for foundation.  they usually claim to "control oil" because they cover your pores which theoretically would stop the oil from secreting onto your skin, but that's nto always the case.  but the smashbox one is a really good one, it's more of a silicone gel-based primer, as opposed to the MAC one which is more like a lotion. but with a primer, a little goes a long way. if you're slathering it on, much like a shadestick or ccb on the eyelids, it's going to accumulate moisture and therefore make your skin look shiny instead of matte.  dab it onto the skin and blend it in, don't rub it all over like you would a moisturizer.


----------



## user79 (Sep 18, 2006)

The MAC Prep & Prime has a light pearlescent finish so I wouldn't recommend that for someone with oily skin, it would just add to the shine. Have you considered just using blot powder to set the foundation?


----------



## neotrad (Sep 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_Have you considered just using blot powder to set the foundation?_

 
I second this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I have combination skin(80% oily 20% dry) and MAC Blot Pressed Powder in Light after applying Studio Fix Powder Plus Foundation works great for me.


----------



## user79 (Sep 18, 2006)

Studio Fix powder works well for this too, it's a matte finish.


----------



## User67 (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks ladies ; )


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_Studio Fix powder works well for this too, it's a matte finish._

 
i wouldn't necessarily use studio fix powder if you have very oily skin, it's 5% oil (including mineral oil) and high in talc.  and it doesn't claim to be non-comedogenic.  try studio finish matte, it's amazing. IMO, better than studio fix fluid. it's not at all heavy, and a little goes a very very long way.  i wore it all day saturday to work (an 8 hour shirt) and I didn't need to touch up at all.


----------



## kare31 (Sep 18, 2006)

Laura Mercier Oil Free Primer is specifically for oily skin types.  I have combination skin, and have been very happy with NARS primer.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kare31* 
_Laura Mercier Oil Free Primer is specifically for oily skin types.  I have combination skin, and have been very happy with NARS primer._

 

i didn't know NARS had one =(.  My store doesn't carry the entire line, it doesn't have the blushes I want or the foundation I like from NARS. Grrrr.


----------



## kare31 (Sep 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 
_i didn't know NARS had one =(.  My store doesn't carry the entire line, it doesn't have the blushes I want or the foundation I like from NARS. Grrrr._

 

http://www.narscosmetics.com/acb/sto...ategory_3.aspx

That stinks about your NARS store MAC_Pixie04!  I'm living in the middle of nowhere now and have to purchase things sight unseen from Sephora.  I really do love NARS primer.  I also have smashbox's primer, but I've found that it is too heavy and pore clogging if i use it everyday.  NARS primer has a thinner formula, and has been great for everyday use.  I often just moisturize, NARS primer, conceal and powder, since the primer helps the powder to adhere more evenly to my skin.

I love NARS Balanced Foundation for when my skin gets dry in the winter.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 18, 2006)

yeah i work at sephora, i never saw a nars primer, but i did see the laura mercier one.  i have a list of things i need to check out in my store.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Sep 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 
_Does MAC or any brand make a good foundation primer for oily skin? Most of the ones I have heard about are geared towards drier skin._

 
By the way, how's the baby? You're due in like 5 days.


----------



## lilmzkimmylady (May 11, 2007)

Hey girlies! Yet another question from moi!

So I have insanely OILY skin... I mean SUPER oily. I use powders and blotting sheets, which help keep it at bay, but I'm contemplating trying a mattifying foundation primer (if such a thing exists).

I've already tried Smashbox Photo Finish (made me greasy and I broke out badly), Laura Mercier Oil-free Foundation Primer (once again greasy and pimples), and Mac Prep + Prime (greasy). But so far none of those have worked out!

Any suggestions ladies?


----------



## greentwig (May 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilmzkimmylady* 

 
_Hey girlies! Yet another question from moi!

So I have insanely OILY skin... I mean SUPER oily.

Any suggestions ladies?_

 
Same here I dont know what to do either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry


----------



## slvrlips (May 11, 2007)

Have you tried mac's oil-control lotion or there mattifer. I have used it on friends and they didn't look oily afterwards


----------



## me_jelly (May 11, 2007)

I feel you girl, I have VERY oily skin and makeup slips offs in a matter of minutes after application...eww I know.  I've tried TONs of mattifiers and primers (including MAC) but they either broke me out (my skin is acne prone and very sensitive) or didn't help with the oil at all.  I finally found the perfect primer though...try lorac's primer - the texture is a refreshing gel and it applies extremely smoothly and makes makeup application a dream - it also helps a lot with oil control throughout the day - also it's silicone free (the silicone in the smashbox might have broke you out, it did me!)

Give it a try, you won't be dissappointed!


----------



## Michelle3 (May 11, 2007)

The lorac aqua prime is great for oily skin. I wont break you out either. get a sample form sephora see if it works for you!


----------



## lilmzkimmylady (May 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slvrlips* 

 
_Have you tried mac's oil-control lotion or there mattifer. I have used it on friends and they didn't look oily afterwards_

 
i have tried their oil control lotion and it didn't make a huge difference, but thanks for the suggestion! i have insanely oily STUBBORN skin. haha.


----------



## lilmzkimmylady (May 11, 2007)

thanks me jelly & michelle! i'm definitely going to try the lorac primer! =D


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 11, 2007)

You could try milk of magnesia on a cotton pad. It works well for really oily skin.


----------



## BinkysBaby (May 12, 2007)

The best is Becca Mattifying Primer and Becca Loose Powder to set your foundation.  I have really, really acne prone skin too so much that I can not use MAC Studio Tech because it's a breeding ground for pimples on my face.  I'm serious, Becca has the BEST mattifying primer.  I've tried MAC Matte, MAC Oil Control Lotion, MAC blot sheets...none of it works.  It could also be your foundation too.  Estee Lauder Double Wear is great for what you're describing.  You should give that a try too.


----------



## dmenchi (May 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_You could try milk of magnesia on a cotton pad. It works well for really oily skin._

 
totally agree! It works magic even as a mask. I've tried soooo many products and this plus the the new prep+prime spf 50 is genius.
to find out more about skincare you could visit:
cosmeticscop.com  This is an awsome (i never use this word- so it must be great lol) site for info on skin and ingredients. i love all of paula's book as well & once you know all the ingredients and how chemicals work ,you'll be able to make much more informed choices. if you have blackhead and other stuff that comes with oily skin, i recommend her body treatment with 2% bha. it worked wonders, close to retin-a prescribtion stuff . ( just for your info i live in Florida , hatting the humidity...it makes everything just melt away ,just from walking from my car to the mall) 
Milk of magnesia is also calming for your skin= anti-inflamatory. 
Paula's reviews don't go well with alot of people because ,many believe all the cosmetic's industry advertising/claims, but nobody can deny chemistry!!!


----------



## lilmzkimmylady (May 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BinkysBaby* 

 
_The best is Becca Mattifying Primer and Becca Loose Powder to set your foundation. I have really, really acne prone skin too so much that I can not use MAC Studio Tech because it's a breeding ground for pimples on my face. I'm serious, Becca has the BEST mattifying primer. I've tried MAC Matte, MAC Oil Control Lotion, MAC blot sheets...none of it works. It could also be your foundation too. Estee Lauder Double Wear is great for what you're describing. You should give that a try too._

 
Thanks for the suggestion! My sister uses Becca products and says it works pretty well for her... but the lucky butt doesn't have really oily skin... =P


----------



## lilmzkimmylady (May 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dmenchi* 

 
_totally agree! It works magic even as a mask. I've tried soooo many products and this plus the the new prep+prime spf 50 is genius.
to find out more about skincare you could visit:
cosmeticscop.com This is an awsome (i never use this word- so it must be great lol) site for info on skin and ingredients. i love all of paula's book as well & once you know all the ingredients and how chemicals work ,you'll be able to make much more informed choices. if you have blackhead and other stuff that comes with oily skin, i recommend her body treatment with 2% bha. it worked wonders, close to retin-a prescribtion stuff . ( just for your info i live in Florida , hatting the humidity...it makes everything just melt away ,just from walking from my car to the mall) 
Milk of magnesia is also calming for your skin= anti-inflamatory. 
Paula's reviews don't go well with alot of people because ,many believe all the cosmetic's industry advertising/claims, but nobody can deny chemistry!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks for all the suggestions! I'll check out that site because I hate when I buy something because the packaging description makes it sound so great then you go home and it doesnt work that well. I've tried retin-a before and it was too intense for my skin. It made it burn too easily. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've heard others suggest milk of magnesia, but I'm not sure what it is? and where to purchase it? =D


----------



## Taj (May 12, 2007)

should try smashbox anti-shine anti-brillance as base and touch up with compact anti-shine.  Works wonder for oily skin at extreme heat and humid weather.


----------



## prplgrapesmakup (May 12, 2007)

My top recomendation for a primer is Makeup Forever's Matte Primer. I use it on set and it works excellent. Keeps everyone matte, espically if their under hot lights or on location outside. So I think you should look into that. I have both Smashbox, Vincent Longo, and the Lola primers in my kit, but I rarely use them.


----------



## aquadisia (May 13, 2007)

.


----------



## SmileyfacedPen (May 13, 2007)

Milk of magnesia is liquid constipation relief, but it sure does work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You can get gargantuan bottles of it for around $7 CDN, and it's just near all the other stomach relief products. You can use it as a mask too, if you apply it really thickly onto your face, let it sit for five minutes, and wash it off. In the summer, it's actually all I wear as far as foundation/whatever goes.


----------



## Kiseki (May 14, 2007)

I also recommend Make Up Forever's All-Mat, I usually use it for brides with oily skin and it works wonders.

I've been using Chanel's Hydrating Matifying Fluid and the matifying toner both from the Purity line of Precision skincare and I'm liking it very much, most of the days that's what I'll use for primer.


----------



## Kisbee (May 16, 2007)

Just went out and bought some milk of magnesia..so far so good, but it its freezing cold out and so I don't have my usual sunscreen moisturiser on, which makes the oilyness worse.

I put it on with a facecloth and let it dry and then buffeded any white patches off. It does seem to make my skin feel smoother and my foundation went on a bit more evenly.


----------



## BlahWah (May 16, 2007)

I'll definitely have to try milk of magnesia cuz I'm trying to solve the same problem!  So far the best I've found is MAC's Prep & Prime _SPF_.  The regular one did nothing for me.  Photofinish also bombed (=oil slick!), and anti-shine worked for for an hour.  I haven't tried the other things much yet b/c I don't visit Sephora as often as I'd like.

What also worked for my skin is Vichy's Normaderm line, both the day and night lotions.  Some people break out from Vichy, tho, so I suggest getting a sample, but I've never had any problems with it.  After a month I noticed my skin was producing less sebum! - but the real test is in the summer *crossing fingers*.  I'm also using La Roche Posay's Hydraphase UV spf 30 face lotion, which is the most matte spf lotion I've found so far. I'm testing to see whether I can get away with just LRP so I don't have to buy P&P spf (yet).

Whew!  Sorry so long, but HTH!


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jun 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aquadisia* 

 
_i have the same problem with super oily skin too. 

i tried milk of magnesia and maybe i didn't apply it correctly, but it felt tight and crackled when i made facial movements. you can find it in the pharmacy section of wal-mart or target in the stomach section:

http://www.drugstore.com/products/pr...-PLST-0-SEARCH

make sure you get a non-flavored one! i also recommend reading up on paula begoun's skincare tips... they worked for me!_

 
Mix the M o Mag with a bit of your oil-free moisturizer or some FIX+.  Spritz your foundation brush with the FIX+ and used about a nickel-sized drop of M o Mag.  

I've even done a 1/1/1 part mixture of liquid foundation, M o Mag, & oil-free moisturizer.  It has worked wonders for me.  My make-up stays flawless all day, blotting is reduced significantly, and I never have to re-powder.


----------



## mariecinder (Aug 10, 2007)

*Recs for a primer that controls oil?*

I've been reading a lot about primers and I'm wondering if I should start using one. Currently I use mineral foundation (B.E.) and I was wondering if you lovely ladies could recommend a primer that would work well under my mineral foundation and also help control oil. I tend to have acne prone skin, so something that won't make me break out is preferable.

Have you lovely ladies come across anything that might be helpful for me?


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Recs for a primer that controls oil?*

I use mineral makeup also & have oily skin, so I use an oil control powder before my minerals.  I buy mine on Ebay & look under "oil control primer."  The kind I use don't have a brand name, but works really well!  Also, to help with oil after putting on your mineral foundation, you can dust mineral veil on top of your foundation.  This combo works really well


----------



## mariecinder (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Recs for a primer that controls oil?*

Thanks! I tend to get more oily towards the end of the day so I'm looking for something to help that. I'll look up that one you suggested.


----------



## cinnybuns (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: Recs for a primer that controls oil?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_I use mineral makeup also & have oily skin, so I use an oil control powder before my minerals.  I buy mine on Ebay & look under "oil control primer."  The kind I use don't have a brand name, but works really well!  Also, to help with oil after putting on your mineral foundation, you can dust mineral veil on top of your foundation.  This combo works really well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi doll, 

Thanks for the recc I'm in the same boat as you guys are..but would you happen to have the name of the person you purchased the primer from?


----------



## Kiseki (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: Recs for a primer that controls oil?*

I suggest Make Up For Ever's All-Mat primer, application is a dream and helps control the oil.


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: Recs for a primer that controls oil?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cinnybuns* 

 
_Hi doll, 

Thanks for the recc I'm in the same boat as you guys are..but would you happen to have the name of the person you purchased the primer from?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Sure, it's "Happy Minerals" on ebay.  The have the oil primer & the veil & lots of minerals too.


----------



## cinnybuns (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Recs for a primer that controls oil?*

Thank you so much!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Sure, it's "Happy Minerals" on ebay.  The have the oil primer & the veil & lots of minerals too._


----------



## mariecinder (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Recs for a primer that controls oil?*

Is primer really all that neccassary?


----------



## BlahWah (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Recs for a primer that controls oil?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mariecinder* 

 
_Is primer really all that neccassary?_

 
It's not necessary but it's definitely helpful!  And to those of us who aren't blessed with great skin, or at least skin to which foundation adheres to well, primer is a necessity. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





On that note, I don't bother with foundation unless I have m Prep & Prime spf.  Picked it up 2 months ago and it's actually made foundation look decent on me _and_ prevent the greasies from overtaking my face.  Best used with msf naturals if I'm going to be outside a lot.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Recs for a primer that controls oil?*

smashbox just came out with photo finish primer light which is supposed to be excellent for this!

http://www.smashbox.com/index.cfm/fu...-87814fccd060/


----------



## mariecinder (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Recs for a primer that controls oil?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_smashbox just came out with photo finish primer light which is supposed to be excellent for this!

http://www.smashbox.com/index.cfm/fu...-87814fccd060/_

 

Ooo! Thanks for showing me that. I just order a make up kit by Smashbox and it comes with their regular Photofinish Primer. I'm going to try that first and if it doesn't work for me I'll definitely look into that one!


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Recs for a primer that controls oil?*

Quote:

  It's not necessary but it's definitely helpful! And to those of us who aren't blessed with great skin, or at least skin to which foundation adheres to well, primer is a necessity. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 





  Also, if you have oily skin (depending on what type of primer you use) it will help with controlling the oil.


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Recs for a primer that controls oil?*

I don't wear foundation but I use YSL Matt Touch primer, it controls oil really well, I can put it on first thing in the morning and by the end of the day there still isn't any oil on my face. I just use it on my forehead and down the centre of my nose and it stops my skin going greasy.

HTH


----------



## mariecinder (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: Recs for a primer that controls oil?*

Recieved my Photofinish today! Can't wait to try it out tomorrow.


----------



## PrettyInPink101 (Oct 7, 2007)

*foundation primer ..*

r there any recs for a good foundation primer for oily skin.. only thing ive had problems with is smashbox photo primer , it broke me out really bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... thanks


----------



## La Ilusion (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: foundation primer ..*

Hi!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have oily skin, too.  I use MAC Prep+Prime with good results.  You might want to find out if you can get a sample of it before purchasing to make sure it won't break you out as well.
Hope that helps!


----------



## PrettyInPink101 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Face Primer Recommendations for Acne Prone Skin?*

ok, i have extremely acne prone skin, and idk if it would b considered sensitive, but i can break out fairly easy... i tried photofinish primer years back and i broke out in a bunch of little white heads... does anyone have any recs of primer 2 try? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 * and if its not super expensive thats a + lol *


----------



## nunu (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: omg wayyyy 2 many face primers , idk what 2 do T_T*

did you try MAC's prep and prime skin?


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: omg wayyyy 2 many face primers , idk what 2 do T_T*

Smashbox has also come out with an Oil-Free version of their famous primer, so you could try that too.


----------



## SweetCheeks (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: omg wayyyy 2 many face primers , idk what 2 do T_T*

I use Shiseido, it's wonderful for skin.


----------



## Girl about town (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: omg wayyyy 2 many face primers , idk what 2 do T_T*

i just bought the smashbox photo finish light primer and its simply amazing , i have blemish prone skin and it keeps my make up perfect without breaking me out .Its pricy but worth it xx


----------



## Kiseki (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: omg wayyyy 2 many face primers , idk what 2 do T_T*

If you use powder foundation, Guerlain's Gold Primer is fabulous.


----------



## endlessnot (Mar 26, 2008)

*Best Foundation Primer (oily skin)???*

So, I have combo skin...Oily t-zone & dry everywhere else.  

I'm currently using MAC Studio Tech NC 30.  I also use loose blotting powder & bronzer in the a.m.

By mid day (like right now, lunchtime), I go to the bathroom and my makeup looks great except for the huge, shiny forhead.  Help!

I need a good primer!  I've tried The Present, Photo Finish, & maybe the Lorac kind?? (can't remember that one).

What is the best primer out there for oily skin?  How do you use it (maybe I used one of the above incorrectly)?  

HALP!


----------



## MelodyKat (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Best Foundation Primer (oily skin)???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *endlessnot* 

 
_So, I have combo skin...Oily t-zone & dry everywhere else.  

I'm currently using MAC Studio Tech NC 30.  I also use loose blotting powder & bronzer in the a.m.

By mid day (like right now, lunchtime), I go to the bathroom and my makeup looks great except for the huge, shiny forhead.  Help!

I need a good primer!  I've tried The Present, Photo Finish, & maybe the Lorac kind?? (can't remember that one).

What is the best primer out there for oily skin?  How do you use it (maybe I used one of the above incorrectly)?  

HALP!_

 


Have you tried the smashbox photofinish for oily/sensitive skin? It's in a white bottle. that stuff rocks my socks. I have combo skin...really oily forehead...it works great for me and i love it in shoots. It mattes the skin down but still helps hide the pores....not even close to the same powdery texture of the original.....


----------



## Temptasia (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Best Foundation Primer (oily skin)???*

You need an oil control lotion or gel and apply it to the t-zone. Then apply primer on top.


----------



## Divinity (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Best Foundation Primer (oily skin)???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MelodyKat* 

 
_Have you tried the smashbox photofinish for oily/sensitive skin? It's in a white bottle. that stuff rocks my socks. I have combo skin...really oily forehead...it works great for me and i love it in shoots. It mattes the skin down but still helps hide the pores....not even close to the same powdery texture of the original....._

 





  This stuff is the bomb!


----------



## endlessnot (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Best Foundation Primer (oily skin)???*

Thank you, my dear!  I will give that one a shot.  I've only tried the original & was so put off that I didn't want to try any of the others.


----------



## Odette (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Best Foundation Primer (oily skin)???*

You may want to try MUFE All Mat primer. I just got it over the weekend and had absolutely no oiliness throughout the whole day. I applied light layer first then mixed a drop in with my foundation.


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Best Foundation Primer (oily skin)???*

yup smashbox photo finish light is the way to go its great stuff, really light on skin but creates a smooth base that keeps make up on all day x


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Best Foundation Primer (oily skin)???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_yup smashbox photo finish light is the way to go its great stuff, really light on skin but creates a smooth base that keeps make up on all day x_

 
So, do you guys use this under or over your sunscreen?


----------



## stacylynne (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Best Foundation Primer (oily skin)???*

I have the same skin type as you do.  For a primer I use Smashbox photofinish, I apply it to my t-zone area & the cheek area close to the nose to make my pores appear smaller.
For foundation & powder I use Studio tech NC25 & N4. after that's all applied, I used studio fix & use a brush to set everything. My skin looks flawless with this procedure but I DO NOT rec. using smashbox every day, just for special occasions. Also 1 more tip. I do moisterize b4 all these steps. If you need anymore help, please feel free to message me
-Stacy
XOXOX


----------



## athena123 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Best Foundation Primer (oily skin)???*

You're not gonna believe this, but the best makeup primer I've found so far is actually a sunscreen. http://www.niadyne.com/ - This is a completely mineral based sunscreen and contains 5% pro-niacin, which promotes skin barrier repair. Because it's physical, I don't have to worry about the stability of it like I do other types of sunscreen. It has a nice, light texture that goes on a little white, then fades to a fairly matte finish. It contains silicones that leave a beautiful canvas for makeup application. It's truly a 2 for 1 in my book! 

Another great primer that also offers sun protection is made by Becca, although that's getting difficult to find. Sephora stopped carrying it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





HTH! 

Athena

Edited to add: I should note that whatever primer you choose, it's bound to contain silicones. The "slip" in silicones creates the nice, smooth surface for your makeup application. Be sure to cleanse your face at night with an oil-based cleanser and follow up with a clean microfiber or standard washcloth to remove all traces of silicones EVERY SINGLE NIGHT. Silicone build up can clog pores, prevent skin from breathing. With oily skin, I've learned it's best to let the oil flow to prevent flareups. End of diatribe!


----------



## Kuuipo (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Best Foundation Primer (oily skin)???*

Bare Vitamins by Bare Essentuals has BHAs (salicylic acid) and antioxidants and dimethicones (silicones) for smoothing. It's a primer, light moisturizer and skin treatment all in one.


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Best Foundation Primer (oily skin)???*

Im not sure i wear the smashbox photo finish light over my moisturiser, i don't wear sunscreen because there is no sun in my country (well almost) x


----------



## danielledawn (Apr 28, 2008)

*Face Primer Recommendations for Acne Prone Skin?*

I have tried a couple of primers & didn't like the textures laura geller, nars, smashbox.  I have very break-out prone skin and wanted to know what you ladies used.  My skin has been very dry due to the chemicals I have been using to keep my break out at bay.


----------



## lavish_habits (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Do you use a foundation primer?  What brand?*

I use Sephora's and Modelco's Face Base, but the Face Base makes my skin dry and flaky, so I'm currently searching for a new primer.


----------



## Kuuipo (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Do you use a foundation primer?  What brand?*

Olay Regenerist makes a few serums that contain dimethicone=the same ingrediant use in many primers. They are not at all greasy, and since they have active ingrediants and plenty of dimethicone the result is .....poreless. I had been using Smashbox, but similar ingrediants are found in serums plus some good stuff.....
I know some people put Monistat anti chaffing gel on their face, but I'm a bit weirded out on that matter.


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Do you use a foundation primer?  What brand?*

I use Elizabeth Arden's Good Morning Skin Serum, it's never clogged my pores or  caused a break out.  I have 1 in use and 2 back ups at the moment, but after that I'm going to try the Monistat Anti-Chafing gel


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Do you use a foundation primer?  What brand?*

Since my skin has been dry lately, I've been using Fix+ as my primer.  It works well with both liquid and powder foundations.  Plus, it feels great on the skin!


----------



## Kiseki (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Do you use a foundation primer?  What brand?*

My HG Primer is Clé de Peau's Refreshing Pre-Makeup Emulsion, primes my skin for incredible results and makes it last longer. Pricey but lasts forever.


----------



## thebreat (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Do you use a foundation primer?  What brand?*

Clinique's Super City Block in spf 40. It's oil free and fragrance free so it won't break you out. I have very sensitive skin, and it works great. It has the spf 40 to protect your skin, and it helps keep my makeup in place all day.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Do you use a foundation primer?  What brand?*

im currently using smashbox but ive heard AMAZING reviews for the new chanel one and its the same price as smashbox so im gonna get it very soon


----------



## wifey806 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Do you use a foundation primer?  What brand?*

sounds like me! i often O.D. on benzoyl peroxide. And like you,I _also _dislike Smashbox primer <high five>! My top 3 primers : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1) *Cosmedicine MediMatte* -- Primer, moisturizer, AND spf in one?? helllls yeah! 
_*"*-44% reduction in sebum levels
-39% increase in mattification
-37% reduction in pore size
-35% reduction in visible shine
-19% increase in hydration
It's great for even the most sensitive skin."_​http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P131811&shouldPaginate=true&categ  oryId=5822

2)*kiehls blue herbal moisturizer* -no spf. however is acne treatment, moisturizer, and Mattifyer in one!
http://www.kiehls.com/_us/_en/face/blue-herbal-moisturizer.htm

3) *Boots no9* mattifying primer (target.com)


----------



## CoConutNwuT (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Do you use a foundation primer?  What brand?*

i use the oil free smashbox primer.... smashbox hooks me up lol makes me look nice!


----------



## pennybeau (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Do you use a foundation primer?  What brand?*

I use the Monistat Chafing Gel.

And honestly... I love it! I've tried MAC Prep+Prime Skin, and for me, Monistat was really comparable to it. It gave me the same texture and feeling on my face for only $7. I always make sure to cleanse, tone, and moisturize prior to putting it on though. 

Also I have normal/oily combination skin, and it hasn't made me break out so far. Hope that helped! :]


----------



## dragonflie (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Do you use a foundation primer?  What brand?*

I use Laura Mercier- she has an oil free primer. I really like it. I'm also waiting to try the Monistat. I need to use up the Laura Mercier first (it's lasted forever!


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Do you use a foundation primer?  What brand?*

I use Monistat Chafing Gel!
It dries to such a nice powder finish and has comparable ingredients to Photo Finish (and it's so much cheaper! it makes me feel less guilty about spending so much on make up!)...you shouldn't be weirded out


----------



## .k. (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Do you use a foundation primer?  What brand?*

ugh i just bought this 42 dollar serum called smooth-365 intensive clarity+smoothing peptide serum from kohls and it had the same stuff as the 7 dollar monistat thing! it has dimethicone! ugh its all about marketing people!


----------



## wifey806 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Do you use a foundation primer?  What brand?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *.k.* 

 
_ugh i just bought this 42 dollar serum called smooth-365 intensive clarity+smoothing peptide serum from kohls and it had the same stuff as the 7 dollar monistat thing! it has dimethicone! ugh its all about marketing people!_

 

aww, don't be bummed! I love their skin care.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If u don't use it, I'm sure someone'll itrade you!


----------



## Tonee (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Do you use a foundation primer?  What brand?*

Currently I use Clarins Instant Smooth Perfecting Touch and Laura Mercier Oil-free. Both are costly but are perfect for my combination skin. I don't have to use blot powder some days  because the foundation/powder stays put for at least eight hours.

I found out about using Milk of Magnesia a couple of months ago and tried it out - and it was fabulous. I apply it over well moisturized skin, after applying sunblock. I prefer to use this during the day because it works so well over sunscreen - keeps the greasiness away for hours.

My favorite so far is the Clarins product - it's the perfect base for a flawless finish.


----------



## redambition (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Do you use a foundation primer?  What brand?*

i like dermalogica's barrier repair cream. it's not a base as such, but a waterless, silicon based moisturiser. it's very pricey though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i have a tube of inglot primer to trial after i finish my tubes of barrier repair.


----------



## Primula (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Do you use a foundation primer?  What brand?*

I have slightly oily, acne-prone skin, and I use GOSH Velvet Touch Foundation Primer. It is amazing. It makes my foundation last so much longer, my skin look more even and my face feel really smooth.


----------



## tendresse (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Do you use a foundation primer?  What brand?*

I use Monistat Chafing Gel as well, and no you shouldn't be weirded out by it, its not as if its meant for your genitals, its for anti chafing, for those who have larger thighs and need something to keep them from chafing if they rub together, also for large breasted women to use beneath their breasts to prevent chafing, that sort of thing, its meant for the skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, my face has skin too LOL


----------



## kr1st1n (Nov 12, 2008)

*ATTENTION: Those with OILY SKIN!*

i need help looking for a good ..really really good foundation that would help control my oilyness....

I use the shiseido mattifying moisturizer and sunblock thats it..but that doesnt hide my dark pigmented scars!

im not sure whether i should get a powder or a liquid foundation....what do you ladies think?

what foundation do you use??

please help. thanks


----------



## ladyJ (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: ATTENTION: Those with OILY SKIN!*

I think a powder foundation would be best but if you want to use a liquid you should try Shiseido sun protection liquid foundation. That way you don't have to use the sunblock anymore because the foundation has great protection. I have this foundation and I use it in the hot texas heat when I'm walking about campus.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: ATTENTION: Those with OILY SKIN!*

MUFE Mat Velvet+; if you're going to do a powder, get it about a half shade lighter.  Oily skin can make it look darker as you wear it.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: ATTENTION: Those with OILY SKIN!*

MUFE mat velvet+ definitely. My skin is oily and can stay matte up to 8 hours without touchup with this on.


----------



## autumnschild (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: ATTENTION: Those with OILY SKIN!*

agree with the mat velvet +
i use this with laura geller's welcome matte skin enhancer and my skin stays matte all day long.


----------



## Kiseki (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: ATTENTION: Those with OILY SKIN!*

MUFE Mat Velvet + or the new MUFE HD if you don't want something with that much coverage.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: ATTENTION: Those with OILY SKIN!*

If you want a liquid...
Mat Velvet + or Revlon's ColorStay for oily skin. 

If you want a powder...
MAC's Studio Fix Powder Foundation [a HG for me].

If you need a primer...
Cargo's Blu Ray Mattifing Primer. It is GOD. Like, SUPER GOD. My favourite thing to do is wear that primer, with MSFN over it. That gives me enough coverage to get through the day.


----------



## LatinaRose (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: ATTENTION: Those with OILY SKIN!*

I have oily skin and I love love love Estee Lauder Double Wear Light.  It stays perfect and matte the whole freaking day, its insane.  They are great about samples too, you should stop by and grab some.  You might as well get a sample the regular Double Wear too just to try it.  I found it to be too heavy for me, but you may like it and you might as well grab a sample if you're gonna be there.

I have yet to find a primer I really like.  I have a sample of MUFE All Mat and its pretty good.  I haven't really tried it enough to see if I wanna buy it b/c the EL Double Wear Light doesn't need it!  I got it to use under MUFE's F&B.  I'll have to try the Cargo one Polyphoniclove mentioned and see if I like  that one.


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: ATTENTION: Those with OILY SKIN!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_MUFE mat velvet+ definitely. My skin is oily and can stay matte up to 8 hours without touchup with this on._

 
same here, holds up great in south fl. humidity!


----------



## ambicion6 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: ATTENTION: Those with OILY SKIN!*

I love Velvet +. I'm currently in Houston aka the armpit of texas and this stuff holds up great in the humidity!


----------



## mizuki~ (Jan 23, 2009)

*Face Primer for oily skin*

So...my MAC P&P SPF 50 just isn't working so well for me..makeup seems to fade and go very blah after about 2 hours..can anybody rec a good primer for really oily skin? Something that can really make my makeup LAST. Pretty please?


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Face Primer for oily skin*

Have you tried Smashbox's primer?  I like it as well as MAC's primer.  Before I apply the primer, I make sure to swap my face with Witch Hazel.  It helps to control the oil so that the primer doesn't have to work as hard.


----------



## Allnatural (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Face Primer for oily skin*

I'd like to know this too! I always get shiny or the primer breaks me out


----------



## Lotte (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Face Primer for oily skin*

I use "La Base pro" by Lancome. It works well for me, but it's my first primer ever so I can't really compare ...


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Face Primer for oily skin*

M.A.C. Matte gel is good. 

I use it on my T-zone before I do my make up and it REALLY helps.


----------



## Totally random (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Face Primer for oily skin*

What about the MUFE HD primers?
Now, I have never tried their products.
But if I recall correctly, there was a girl on YT loving it.


----------



## MissResha (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Face Primer for oily skin*

try the diva defense primer by coastal scents. i effing swear by it. it reduces shine on my t-zone like no other.


----------



## leenybeeny (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Face Primer for oily skin*

I love MAC Matte as well.  It is great for my oily acne prone t-zone and it fills in my ginormous pores


----------



## MissResha (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Face Primer for oily skin*

^yes, that one is great too. im just so selfish i cant use it because i dont wanna use it all up LOL. im dumb. but the finish is great!


----------



## User67 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Face Primer for oily skin*

When I am feeling extra oily I use the MAC Matte : )


----------



## mizuki~ (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Face Primer for oily skin*

MAC Matte seems so...tiny. But I guess if it works well, I'll give it a try. 
Any other recs?


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 7, 2009)

*Help me find a make up primer that is not silicone based*

Like it says in the title, I'm lookng for a non silicone based face make up primer that will help hold my foundation better. I have combination skin and my t-zone get oily pretty easily. I've tried the MAC P+P normal, but didn't really like is plus it has silicone.


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Help me find a make up primer that is not silicone based*

im not sure if its silicone based, but MUFE HD primer is great. It doesn't have that weird slick feeling that photofinish does. There's another really nice one by sephora, it's kinda pinky peach coloured (i believe it comes in a black tube). Only thing is it's veyr strongly perfumed


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Help me find a make up primer that is not silicone based*

I bought some Laura Geller Spackle yesterday, and I didn't seem to get as oily as I normally do.

Smashbox's oil free primer is good too.


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Help me find a make up primer that is not silicone based*

But do those have silicone?


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Help me find a make up primer that is not silicone based*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_But do those have silicone?_

 
I don't know for sure, but I really don't think so.

Silicone primers are clear, yes? The Spackle and the Smashbox oil free one are white, like lotion.


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Help me find a make up primer that is not silicone based*

MAC's Prep+Prime Is white as it has silicone so they can be white too.


----------



## chocokitty (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Face Primer for oily skin*

I use MUFE All Mat and it works great for me.  

Sephora: Make Up For Ever All Mat: Primer

I haven't tried MAC Matte but after reading everyone's suggestion, I'm going to try it when I'm done the MUFE primer.


----------



## mamapie (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Face Primer for oily skin*

I've had quite good results with the Laura Mercier Oil free primer.


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Help me find a make up primer that is not silicone based*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_MAC's Prep+Prime Is white as it has silicone so they can be white too._

 

Ahh, darn. 

I tried looking at my Spackle and Smashbox, but there are no ingredients listed on the bottles...and I threw the boxes out long ago.


----------



## FWBChick (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Help me find a make up primer that is not silicone based*

I heard that the Benefit primer is not silicone based.  You'll have to check it out.  Sephora has ingredients listed on their site I think.


----------



## mizuki~ (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Help me find a make up primer that is not silicone based*

Just go through the different primers and check out the ingredients and ratings and see which one you like best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:
Foundation Primer: Foundation Make Up Primer at Sephora


----------



## ms_angry_nipple (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Help me find a make up primer that is not silicone based*

The NARS primer does not have silicon and doesn't have oil.
$33 for 50ml or 1.7oz.
I'm not sure if the Nars primer with SPF is the same..i would assume so.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Help me find a make up primer that is not silicone based*

Out of interest, what problems do you have with silicone?


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Help me find a make up primer that is not silicone based*

Laura Geller Spackle ingredients: Water, Glyceryl Polymethacrylate, Dimethicone, Propylene Glycol, Cyclomethicone, Caprylic/Capric Triglyceride, Dimethiconol, PEG/PPG-18/18 Dimethicone, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Extract, Ginkgo Biloba Extract, Anthemis Nobilis Flower Extract, Hamamelis Virginiana (Witch Hazel) Extract, Calendula Officinalis Flower Extract, Malva Sylvestris (Mallow) Extract, Centaurea Cyanus Flower Extract, Lecithin, Bisabolol, Triethanolamine, Carbomer, Disodium EDTA, Phenoxyethanol, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Titanium Dioxide, Mica


----------



## user79 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Help me find a make up primer that is not silicone based*

Honestly, most primers do contain silicas and other gliding ingredients to help you apply the foundation smoothly and evenly. If you don't want those ingredients, what's the use of a primer? I actually don't think primers are necessary if you don't want that gliding effect, it won't necessarily make your foundation last longer. Use an oil free moisturizer beforehand and then just set the makeup with loose powder for a long lasting effect.


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Help me find a make up primer that is not silicone based*

I've noticed that silicone based primers make me break out more so out of interest I was wondering if there even is a primer that is not silicone based but still helps the make up last longer. But it seems that there really is none/few. I just wanted to know if there are other ingredients that will help you to give the same benefits that silicone but with out the clogging of pores.

Since I have a very oily T-zone primers help the foundation just look better longer in those areas and also I have redness and small tiny pumps and when I don't use a primer on that area after a few hours the redness starts coming through.

I asked this guestion because I don't really know that much about face primers and needed help.


----------



## glassy girl (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Help me find a make up primer that is not silicone based*

I have a few primers that r silicone and i love but i ordered mac's prep-prime spf50 and it didn't feel like my other primers more like a rich moisturizer it helped my makeup stay on all day but im not sure on the ingredients thou.


----------



## SpringDancer (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Help me find a make up primer that is not silicone based*

I'm pretty sure Clarins Instant Smooth doesn't have silicone in it. It's a great primer.


----------



## SpringDancer (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Face Primer for oily skin*

Clarins Instant Smooth Perfecting Touch is a great primer for my oily skin.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Help me find a make up primer that is not silicone based*

You might find this article written by a dermatologist interesting.

It says;

 Quote:

  Use foundations based on silicone.
While powder is preferred to protect sensitive skin, women choosing
a liquid foundation should look for one with a silicone base. Liquid facial foundations based on silicone do not cause acne, and silicone has a very low incidence of skin irritation.  
 
It may not be the silicone irritating you but another component of the primers.


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Help me find a make up primer that is not silicone based*

^Thanks for the info! I will look in to it.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Help me find a make up primer that is not silicone based*

Well, I have the same problem you do.  I also think it's the silicone.  I have tried several primers, all with a silicone base or with silicone in them and I always break out.  Someone has to make a primer that doesn't.  I have tried:

Smashbox Photo Finish
Smashbox Photo Finish Light
Benefit That Gal
MAC P&P SPF 50


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Help me find a make up primer that is not silicone based*

I'm pretty sure that SFF breaks me out but for some reason Diorskin Forever that als contains silicone (dimethicone and silica) doesn't break me out but MAC P+P also does.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Help me find a make up primer that is not silicone based*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_I'm pretty sure that SFF breaks me out but for some reason Diorskin Forever that als contains silicone (dimethicone and silica) doesn't break me out but MAC P+P also does._

 
It's something with the primers.  Maybe it's the combination or concentration of silicone with other things.  SFF has never broken me out and I am sure I have worn other foundations with silicone that haven't.  It's the damn primers.  Actually, I don't think MAC foundation has ever broken me out but others have.  That's why I like it although the color match isn't 100%, but that's a whole 'nother thread.


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Help me find a make up primer that is not silicone based*

I'm pretty sure the primers are more of an issue that the foundations on me also.


----------



## lilmzkimmylady (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Face Primer for oily skin*

girl... let me tell you... i have the SAME problem. I have tried tons of different ones and it took me awhile to see which ones were really working and which ones... werent.

i have had good results with MUFE All Mat and currently, I'm using something called DERMAdoctor Tease Zone. It's like skin care plus primer rolled into one product. I absolutely love it because it also doesn't make you breakout because it's designed for those who are acne prone. I highly recommend it! Hth! =]


----------



## Odette1303 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Face Primer for oily skin*

Has anyone tried the new Givenchy primer?

Sephora: Givenchy Mister Mat Mattifying Foundation Primer


----------



## gingerbelle (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Help me find a make up primer that is not silicone based*

OP, 
I feel your pain, I have extremely sensitive skin and most things block my pores. It is important to understand that a lot of the time it isn't an allergic reaction - its blocked pores. This MUA member's notepad has become my bible. Scroll down for the lists of comedogenic ingredients. I hope it's OK to post the link. 

http://www.makeupalley.com/user/notepad/sloro

I religiously read the ingredient list on everything and make sure it is free of the worst suspects. Even so, there's a 50-50 chance a moisturizer, primer or foundation I buy will clog me.

HTH!


----------



## Deena (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Help me find a make up primer that is not silicone based*

LORAC makes a water-based primer that doesn't contain silicones:

_LORAC aquaPRIME Oil Free Makeup Primer_

I've heard good things about it but haven't actually tried it yet.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Help me find a make up primer that is not silicone based*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms_angry_nipple* 

 
_The NARS primer does not have silicon and doesn't have oil.
$33 for 50ml or 1.7oz.
I'm not sure if the Nars primer with SPF is the same..i would assume so._

 
The primer with spf is less and also has a white cast. u really have to make sure u rub this in and dont photograph in it.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Help me find a make up primer that is not silicone based*

I feel your pain, my skin too is picky. Some silicone based primers it hates while others it's okay with. I've had the worst time trying to find a silicone free moisturizer since I've noticed that a lot of them irritate my skin too.

There is a silicone free primer from Fresh which you could find at sephora. You could probably go there and ask one of the MA's there for some suggestions since they have quite a wide variety of products there.

Since you've mentioned you have some oily issues, maybe try some Milk of Magnesia as a primer? This will help with the oilness and I'm pretty sure it's silicone free.


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Help me find a make up primer that is not silicone based*

No Sephora here in Finland


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Help me find a make up primer that is not silicone based*

Hmm, this will be a tough one lol. Do they ship to Finland? If so maybe you could possibly (not sure if it'll work or not) write Sephora an email explaining your situation to them and ask for recommendations for silicone-free primers?

Are there any makeup/skincare brands that have counters and stores in Finland? Cause I was going to say that you may have to go out and do a bit of hunting and asking and checking out products at different places. I was going to suggest just trying an oil absorbing moisturizer instead of a primer. There are ones out there that are light enough to even use on top of your regular moisturizer. These oil absorbing moisturizers usually give off a smooth and matte finish just like primers do.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Face Primer for oily skin*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Odette1303* 

 
_Has anyone tried the new Givenchy primer?

Sephora: Givenchy Mister Mat Mattifying Foundation Primer
_

 
I seen this in the latest Sephora catalog I think it was that I got in the mail. It looks interesting but I'm too broke. Maybe I can get a sample next time I stop by Sephora? I'm due for a new face wash any day now =[


----------



## alka1 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Face Primer for oily skin*

I've been using MACs Prep+Prime Skin (not the SPF 50 one) and i'm really liking it again. Out of all the primers i've used, this one actually feels like it's holding on to my m/u. My skin seems to be liking it much better this time around.

Smashbox's primer is good, but to me it is way too similar to Monistat chafing gel. 

the MUFE HD one didn't impress me either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It was way too runny and pretty much absorbed into my skin as soon as I applied it. 

I've heard good things about Laura Geller's spackle so i'm planning on trying that out soon. I'll try and get it once it is back in stock at QVC.com. They have a supersize 4 oz version for $27!


----------



## caramel_geek (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Face Primer for oily skin*

I have combo skin (oily t-zone) and I used to use prep + prime. but my nose will look like an oil bomb after 3 hours. ugh...

now i'm using smashbox photo finish light (not the regular one). it definitely helps. now i'll only start seeing the oiliness after around 5 hours.

HTHs.


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Face Primer for oily skin*

I also tried Smashbox Photo Finish Light and it still didn't work as well as I'd hoped. I got oily pretty fast. I heard that Smashbox Anti-Shine is realy good. I got a sample of it at Sephora and the girl was quite generous with it. You have to work with it fast as it will start to dry, and only use an itty bit, then let it dry good before foundation. I am still playing with it but so far it's the best I've tried and I have tried so many products by so many brands. I read on makeupalley that some people use this and after it dries they put a primer all over and then foundation. You should get a sample of it, better yet take a friend with you and have her ask for one also. I just thought of that because when I was in Vegas last year with my sister I was getting a sample of Laura Mercier's oil free primer and the girl asked my sister if she wanted one too. My sister said yes and I knoew she wasn't going to use it and when we walked out she handed it to me. She said in case I liked it I'd have more before I had to buy. But sadly it didn't do it for me either.


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Face Primer for oily skin*

I use GOSH Velvet Touch Foundation Primer - it works so well and is supposed to be a cheaper dupe for Smashbox's Photo Finish!

I recommend though, that you invest in an oil mattifier too, which is to be applied before primer application but after moisturiser. I use Mary Kay's and it helps control the oil and then the primer works to create a barrier between the oil and my make up = no more blotchy oily yuckiness! Yay!

After 8-9 hours I am a little bit shiny again, but nothing compared to what I used to be. I touching up of my foundation tends to be enough to correct it though


----------



## MissResha (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Face Primer for oily skin*

just wanna say that Smashbox's Photo Finish primer and MAC's Matte gel are the EXACT SAME THING.


----------



## milamonster (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Help me find a make up primer that is not silicone based*

if you  use Milk of Magnesia, how do you apply it?


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Help me find a make up primer that is not silicone based*

Sephora doesn't ship internationally but we do have other make up counters and stores in Finland obviously 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have never heard of Milk of Magnesia, what is that?


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Help me find a make up primer that is not silicone based*

I have posted a link to this or similar informaton before but here's a list of cosmetics ingredients and how likely they are to make your skin break out or be irritated;



Become an acne detective 
Cosmetic ingredients with comedogenic (acne causing) tendencies 
I hope this helps.


----------



## milamonster (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Help me find a make up primer that is not silicone based*

http://www.makeupalley.com/product/s...d_Brand/Masks/

this is what i found out about milk of magnesia


----------



## macaholic2912 (May 11, 2009)

*Help picking a face primer for oily skin*

My skin is oily, especially on the t-zone and my pores have suddenly bcome huge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Im looking for any advice on a primer that will help keep my make up in place, cover my pores and stop my face from being shiny.
Im also prone to spots so I need one that wont block my pores.
Any suggestions?xo


----------



## mdjmsj (May 11, 2009)

*Re: Help picking a primer*

Fyrinnae's gel primer is EXCELLENT for oily skin IMO. Just be careful not to apply too much, or else it'll dry in white streaks. Once you get the hang of how much you need to apply though, it is awesome stuff.


----------



## anita22 (May 11, 2009)

*Re: Help picking a primer*

I think you'd be best off with an oil control lotion (MAC has a very good one). Primer basically hydrates the skin and creates a nice, smooth surface for the makeup, it's not really meant to stop you from being oily or shiny. It may have some effect in terms of helping your makeup to last longer, but if oil is your main problem, I think you'll find a mattifying lotion of some sort to be more effective.


----------



## gildedangel (May 11, 2009)

*Re: Help picking a primer*

I use MAC's Prep 'n Prime SPF 50 primer. It isn't magic in a bottle, but I have oily skin and it does a great job of mattifying my skin and keeping my makeup on longer.


----------



## blindpassion (May 11, 2009)

*Re: Help picking a primer*

Make Up For Ever white primer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 With a little bit of smashbox photofinish over your large pore areas.


----------



## caramel_geek (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Help picking a primer*

Smashbox Photo Finish Primer Light






 I have oily t-zone and the pores on my nose are large. This one works really well for me. Get the LIGHT one...not the normal one tho.


----------



## Tahti (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Help picking a primer*

I've got an oily t-zone and I use GOSH primer of Chanel lumiere... but I use Milk of Magnesia before them, it's insanely good for controlling oil, my nose doesn't get shiny all day!


----------



## jillo (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Help me find a make up primer that is not silicone based*

OCC (obsessive compulsive cosmetics) makes a airbrush primer that is natural. They don't believe in using silicone or any animal products (vegan!).
I've used it when airbrushing, but never by sponge/brush/fingers. But it is very nice.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Help me find a make up primer that is not silicone based*

Hey OP! I'm really ridiculously oily, and prone to breakouts, too...if you can find it, CoverFX makes a primer called Clearprep FX Matte...it's a mattifier that also has salicylic acid in it to help keep from getting new breakouts, and heal what you may already have. I've been using it for a while and although it doesn't keep me as matte as I'd like (I'll be honest, though, nothing has ever kept me as matte as I'd like to be all day), but it certainly helps a lot, and I haven't really broken out...with the exception of one mini-breakout...but I think that was more because I decided not to take my makeup off that night. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  GL in your search, and I hope you find something that works for you!
BTW, I've used MoM before, and it works fairly well, you just have to be REALLY careful with how much you use (make sure you shake the bottle REALLY well every time you use it), otherwise you could end up looking like you rolled your face in chalk powder.


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Help me find a make up primer that is not silicone based*

I have the same problem! Smashbox photo finish primer broke me out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Now I'm afraid to try any products that are heavy on the silicones.  Some haven't broken me out but some do, so since I've worked so hard to get my skin clear (plus am taking Accutane), I'm going to do everything I can to keep it clear. I'm not really willing to go through trial and error to figure out if a particular product with cones will be alright, esp if there ARE silicone free products out there. 

Not everyone wants a silicone free primer, and moisturizer doesn't always cut it. My pores are ridiculously huge, so I do need primer to help fill them in without clogging, and to help keep my makeup nice.


----------



## staceb1990 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Primer for severely acne prone/oily skin!*

[I'm really sorry if this question has been asked before. I tried searching, but I didn't really find the answer I'm looking for]


I really need a recommendation for a primer. Because of the ridiculous weather that New England has been having lately, my skin is just not cooperating when it comes to makeup. I have pretty oily skin but unless I use a somewhat heavy moisturizer in the morning (cetaphil facial moisturizer) my liquid foundations are just looking very cakey and dry. As long as I moisturize well enough, it looks fine. But then about an hour later my face gets ridiculously oily.

As far as past primer experience I've only used Smashbox photofinish (both original and the green kind) and the Monistat Chafing Relief Powder stuff and neither of them really did anything for me except to break me out. 

I've been kind of interested in the MUFE HD primers, and the MAC Prep and Prime, but I figured I'd get some advice first. Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## SpringDancer (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: Primer for severely acne prone/oily skin!*

I think MAC Prep + Prime has silicone in it, so it might break you out as well.
A good primer IMO would be Clarins Instant Smooth.


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: Primer for severely acne prone/oily skin!*

I have very acne-prone skin and I use MAC Prep and Prime with the SPF 50, it doesn't break me out and I find that it actually dries out my skin a little bit, which helps with oilies for a few hours. HTH!


----------



## malaviKat (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: Primer for severely acne prone/oily skin!*

I also found that the Prep & Prime SPF 50  worked quite well. It tends to keep oil at bay better than even the Oil Control Lotion and is moisturizing enough that I don't need to moisturize.  (Setting it with the Prep & Prime Translucent Powder helps a lot.)  

I have also become quite a fan of MAC's Skin Refined Zone...so I'm hoping they actually bring that back at some point.

Basically, my regimen is this:

1) Wash face
2) Apply any face meds
3) P & P Skin refined zone (forehead/T Zone)
4) Prep & Prime SPF 50
5) Foundation
6) MSF Natural or P&P Translucent to set

Note: my skin is fairly oily but at the moment I don't wear makeup every day. Hope that helps!


----------



## ladyJ (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: Primer for severely acne prone/oily skin!*

I use MUFE primer in green. It hasn't broke me out and I am very acne-prone.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: Primer for severely acne prone/oily skin!*

I could not use Smashbox primer either regular or the light for oily skin but I do really like the Smashbox Anti-Shine. It only takes a tiny amount so it last forever. It put it on my t-zone and wait a few secs to let it dry good and then put on my foundation. I first got a sample of it at Sephora and it lasted a very long time. Hopes this helps you. Good Luck.


----------



## starrynight0127 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: Primer for severely acne prone/oily skin!*

I like the mac prep & prime quite a bit, if you are oily I would try the mac oil control lotion before your primer. I just started using this and it really has worked wonders for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you find something that works for you since many things can work for someone and not for another.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: Primer for severely acne prone/oily skin!*

I generally stay away from P&P, unless I'm going to be out in the sun for extended periods of time, in which case I use the SPF 50...I've been using MUFE HD in blue for months and months now, and it hasn't broken me out at all. ...a lot of things make me break out like a teenager. Ick.


----------



## thewinglessbird (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Primer for severely acne prone/oily skin!*

Laura Mercier's (regular) Foundation Primer would be perfect. It's a light gel, non greasy & is the best primer I've ever used. I have absolutely no reason to look further. It works brilliantly.


----------



## girloflowers (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Primer for severely acne prone/oily skin!*

first of all make sure you're exfoliating regularly and using an il free moisturiser, and then primers i love are: MAC prep and prime.. works for me anyway. Clarins Instant Smooth (love this sooo much, even fills in the little fine lines near my eyes) and dior has a primer the name of which i forget.


----------



## staceb1990 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Primer for severely acne prone/oily skin!*

thanks so much everybody!


----------



## User38 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Primer for severely acne prone/oily skin!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thewinglessbird* 

 
_Laura Mercier's (regular) Foundation Primer would be perfect. It's a light gel, non greasy & is the best primer I've ever used. I have absolutely no reason to look further. It works brilliantly._

 






I have used this primer for years.. and I agree.  However if one has severe acne, I would try the same LM but in the oil free version.


----------



## frocher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Primer for severely acne prone/oily skin!*

...........


----------



## alka1 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Primer for severely acne prone/oily skin!*

I love the MAC Prep+Prime SPF 50. I use several primers because I like to alternate between them.. but I always go back to P+P SPF50.  I believe it has oil-controlling properties in it (some sort of powder?) but I forgot what they area. Read the reviews at MUA - lots of oily-skin folks praising it!


----------



## staceb1990 (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: Primer for severely acne prone/oily skin!*

I made my decision and I ordered the MUFE HD primer in blue, because I'm very pale and that's supposed to add a luminosity to the skin. I think it will also be nice under the MUFE Mat Velvet. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## thewinglessbird (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: Primer for severely acne prone/oily skin!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_





I have used this primer for years.. and I agree. However if one has severe acne, I would try the same LM but in the oil free version.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 It's uhmazing! lol...

I actually bought the Oil-Free primer by mistake (I use Laura Mercier Oil-Free Moisturizer for its SPF 15 sometimes) & I found the Oil-Free primer to be suprisingly heavy & I think it actually caused me to break out! Upon that, it has a funny smell, like washing-up liquid! lol... So I definetly recommed the regular one.

Perhaps this isn't the case for everyone, but from my own experience (& having combination skin) I'd like to share my best results


----------



## User67 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Primer for severely acne prone/oily skin!*

Here's another vote for the MAC Prep + Prime SPF50. I am super oily & out of all the primers I have tried this one keeps me matte the longest.


----------

